# what happens after harvesting????will the plant regrow?



## HAZEL+STALKS (Sep 12, 2007)

after u harvest the plant and u cut it at the stem, does the plant grow back or is that basically the end of its life?:confused2:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 12, 2007)

*If you cut it at the stalk it will not grow back. However there is a thing called revegging. This is when you cut off all the buds leaving some of the leaves on and sticking it back into veg. I'm sure if you do a search you can find a thread about it.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 12, 2007)

HAZEL+STALKS said:
			
		

> after u harvest the plant and u cut it at the stem, does the plant grow back or is that basically the end of its life?:confused2:


 
Yes, it's history. You simply grow another plant for your next crop.


----------



## usandthem (Sep 16, 2007)

it's like Stoney Buds said, in answer to your question, if you cut it off at soil level when you harvest your plant it's history.Kaput.End of story.However, if you do like TBG said you can re-veg the plant and keep it alive for further use. I harvested 3 plants back in Feb. and re-vegged them. 2 of them I just kept alive till spring when I took them outside and put them in the ground. The third (my favorite) I cloned several times.At this time the 2 re-vegged plants I put outside are alive but doing nothing. 2 of the clones that I took from my favorite are growing right next to them and are covered with big buds and should be about ready to harvest in a couple of weeks.My buddy has about 14 of the clones growing behind his house and he's getting ready to harvest. I also have7 clones of my favorite growing in my cabinet right now. So,harvest doesn't have to be the end unless you want it to be. There are several threads that tell how to re-veg. It's not that hard. And it's a good way to preserve a strain that you can't get seeds for and they're all girls. Good luck with your future grows. Usandthem from where the grass is blue.


----------

